
Netflix Software Engineers earn a salary of more than $300,000 - Jerry2
https://blog.salaryproject.com/netflix-software-engineers-earn-a-salary-of-more-than-300000/
======
brad0
Yes they also have to be the best of the best or they get kicked out.

You wanna get paid well you gotta make some sacrifices

